# Krone Kr125



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm about ready to be buying a round baler here soon; I just paid off some stuff this morning. The local NH dealer has a used Kr125 on their lot that I'm interested in. Its one of the older red and white ones with the net wrap option and manual tie. I stopped and looked at it real quick and it looks to be in about average shape. I was wondering approximately what the bale weight is on these? Also, what specifically should I look for when looking it over? Do they have any common issues? Thanks!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got an old Krone KR 250 that makes a little bit bigger bale. If I remember right the KR 125 makes a 4 X 4 bale. I don't do many rounds but I like it because it will roll up pretty much anything. Density of the bale depends on how many horses you put in front of it and it will make a decent bale with a 50 hp tractor. I would expect your bales to weigh in the 600-650 range, but that's a guess. Look on top around the hinge for rusting if it's been left outside, the bearings on the chain slats, and the chains. Sorry, I don't know anything about the netwrap on that machine. Other than that, they are pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! It has been left outside at the dealer for probably more than a year now, so I'll check those out. Is net wrap pretty universal? I mean, can I just buy it from the NH dealer or is there some special rolls for Krone? I have a 48 PTO HP tractor I'll be running it with, but have about a 38 engine HP tractor for backup. Krone lists 34 PTO HP minimum for this baler. It looks like it has hydraulic lift on the pickup and a single acting cylinder for the gate which runs through a three-way valve. Kind of an interesting setup, but it looks like this baler has everything I've been looking for in one. Maybe I'll go pester the sales guys on Tuesday.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

My KR160 can use the regular 6200 ft rolls. The diameter on the 9800 ft rolls is to big and hits the bottom of the twine box. I have been happy with my baler but I would like a heavier bale.


----------

